# Stick alternatives



## Maxwell (May 8, 2014)

Alright guys 

Looking for an odd and unusual branch for the GTP
Does any one else use anything other than sticks or bamboo.

I was looking a crankshaft and gave me an idea and would love to see of any one else has thought of it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (May 8, 2014)

It would look awesome but may not get used because it may be too cold being metal for your snake. It also may be ok if the enclosure heats the metal up to temperature.


----------



## Shaggz (May 8, 2014)

It would look awesome but you have to remember that it will be heavy as hell and you will need to mount it somehow, also you have to be extremely careful of oils leaching out of the metal through oil galleries and such


----------



## Jacknife (May 8, 2014)

For a while I had a busted acoustic guitar(edges sanded down) in as both a hide and a climbing accouterment. Looked great and the snake loved it.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 8, 2014)

Burnt pvc looks great if done right. Can even make big trees using 150-200mm pvc.


Rick


----------



## congo_python (May 8, 2014)

I use twisted up 25mm PVC pipe for perches and they are easy to clean too. I just used end caps as mounts with 1/3 cut away so they are removable with the GTP on them.


----------



## Maxwell (May 8, 2014)

congo_python said:


> I use twisted up 25mm PVC pipe for perches and they are easy to clean too. I just used end caps as mounts with 1/3 cut away so they are removable with the GTP on them.



Dont forget to put up photos guys. Some of this stuff sounds awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## congo_python (May 8, 2014)

Here's a pic of my perches zoomed in.


----------



## Maxwell (May 8, 2014)

How did you get it to twist ?

Very nice gtp

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## congo_python (May 8, 2014)

Heated it with a porta gas in a vice and slowly twisted it up, but a good heat gun would do the same.Just don't over heat it as it will turn black in spots. 
I also found the less you twist it the better as it gets harder to clean the 'deeper' the twist's you have in it.


----------

